# Club advice



## slimshadyemb (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm looking for advice here from someone who has experience in purchasing new golf clubs. I am still on my original set, some wilson set of starter irons. I have played myself down to about a 90, and am ready to spend some dough on the irons I'm looking for. I'm looking to buy a new set custom made online, but I'm curious how golfers choose WHICH set of clubs they like. I've swung a few callaway big bertha irons and liked them, but I've heard there is no feel to the club whatsoever. After some research, I am looking at Callaway x-16 or Fusion irons, which are my favorites so far. My goal is a set of irons with some game improvement features, but will allow me to break 80 before I have to search for a new set.

Anyone who can help me with any of these problems would be awesome. Hope to hear some good stuff here. Thanks


----------



## Ironkid (Nov 15, 2006)

Slim..Don't know if you have purchased a new set of irons.. When you buy a new set, get them fitted..Average height players can buy them right off the shelf and during being fitted the person selling you the irons will have you swing the 5 iron ( usually ) with tape on the bottom and hit a mat , then he will take those recordings and adjust the lie and angle for your swing.. The only problem is most amatuers ( myself included ) don't have a consisted (sp) swing..But once you get them practice,practice,practice,practice...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

In the UK we have a golf exhibition once a year where all the major manufacturers come to and show their latest equipment. I would say to look out for something like this nearer to you and try as many different brands in the price range you are looking at - as possible.

There is no right or wrong answer, if you like the feel and the look of a certain club, and you can hit the ball well with that club, buy it.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Its all about how you feel about the club, if you hit it great and it feels good go for it. Also try to get fitted on a launch monitor where you can see clubhead speed, ball speed, launch angle etc... so you know exactly which combination of irons and shafts work best


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

My advise to you, after playing this game for 25 years. Go see a certified club fitter. Your height has no bearing on what lie your irons should be. That comes down to your swing path. Go demo some irons that you like, then decide which ones you want. In your case you should be looking at game improvement irons. Why struggle trying to hit clubs that will not help you improve? Any of the OEM irons with deep cavity backs and lots of offset will make it easy for you to hit quality golf shots.
If you find you need upright or flatter lies on your irons you can then have the store order those directly from the OEM you have choosen. I had a set of TaylorMade 200 irons ordered 4 years ago and they were 3 up and had inch longer shafts. Took approx. 6 weeks to arrive from TaylorMade.
Take your time, and buy irons that will last you a few years. Your game will improve and you will be happy


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Id say go to your local pro or golf range the pro there will help you and ask for a selection of clubs go and try them out with him and if you like them get them custom fitted then those clubs will get the best out of you from your swing


----------



## Titus (Aug 4, 2006)

*Club Advice*

I was fitted twice by 2 different persons and they came up with the same specs. Based on these specs, I ordered my sets with The Golf Emporium. I saved some money due to the generous pricing of the shop and I had to pay only $30 each of the pesons who fitted me.

Fitted irons gave all the confidence I needed.... all or in head or not, but it is helping with my game.

Good luck.


----------

